# Atlas Packages



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Atlas Prepackaged layouts? I have been looking at the N Scale NTT-8 Southside Valley...now, before all of you jump in my chili, I'm older than dirt, don't want to mess with Flextrack, love to run trains...and this could very well be my last layout. Room is at a premium. The layout looks interesting. These things are not cheap, so I really want some valid input before I make the output. If you have done this, let me know what you think. The table is already built and I'm ready to order. Thanks. Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Bet you're a youngster compared to me...86.

My only boot in your chili is to ask...are you sure you can
work on N scale trains. I had trouble working on them
when I was in my 30s. Not just the locos and cars...track joiners
are also tiny.

Well, maybe anther foot in the pot,
these old shaky hands would sure as hell rather work
with flex track than try to make a layout out of sectional.
It's totally limiting to the radius the track makers give you
to say nothing of the derails and bad electrical conductivity
from the number of joins.

Doggon, now I gotta go wash my boots.

Don


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Argh!*

Don...

Thanks for the reply. I "think" I can still work N Scale, but not quite sure. Gonna trundle on to the local hobby shop...35 miles each way...and refresh my memory. I really am at a loss for room. If I go back to HO, the biggest I can go is about 38x60...that's absolute max. That makes the radii pretty tight unless I just want a couple ovals. Years ago I worked with Flextrack and it was fine....dunno if I am still that sporting at this point. I have tons of Kato sectional right now for HO. Lots of electric switches and quite a bit of rolling stock, a couple of locos...so I can go back to HO. I've looked at a ton of layouts in both scales. With my bifocals I'm good enough to probably go to Z Scale...I wasn't aware that there were serious electric and conductivity problems in N Scale that don't also exist in HO. I am electrically gifted, if you will, been doin' ham radio and working on and designing circuits for decades. 

Tell me more Oh Keeper of the Knowledge....I'm all eyeballs. 

Dave


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*OMG*

Are you really 86! I'm just a kid at 72!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dave, I don't think there are any more conductivity problems in N versus HO. I think Don is just saying that sectional track tends to be more problematic because of the increased number of joints between track. Flex track has a joint ever 36 inches or so, sectional track every 8 inches or whatever a section is. I think if you use sectional track and solder each joint, that will cure conductivity problems. But, make sure your tracks are well-aligned before soldering! You don't want rails that are poorly aligned.

I'm 68 and have nerve damage in my hands. I work in N-scale, and don't have too many problems. I just make use of small needle-nose pliers a lot! But then too, I'm not heavily into the hobby, and am VERY slowly building my 4x8 layout.

Good luck with your decision. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dude...I'm in your ballpark...70 last year...and I still model in N scale. Just take your time and a pre set layout. Have one built in 3x6 and it's more than enough for me. Remember...it's YOUR layout...do what you want. Try it and if it's not what you like re-do it...a layout is NEVER done. Find a club nearby or a good LHS (Local Hobby Shop).

And we always like pictures...Good luck


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Old Dude said:


> Are you really 86! I'm just a kid at 72!


Yep. Every single year of it.

And still enjoying trains. But mine are DCC HO.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N scale for geezers*



Old Dude said:


> Don...
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I "think" I can still work N Scale, but not quite sure. Gonna trundle on to the local hobby shop...35 miles each way...and refresh my memory. I really am at a loss for room. If I go back to HO, the biggest I can go is about 38x60...that's absolute max. That makes the radii pretty tight unless I just want a couple ovals. Years ago I worked with Flextrack and it was fine....dunno if I am still that sporting at this point. I have tons of Kato sectional right now for HO. Lots of electric switches and quite a bit of rolling stock, a couple of locos...so I can go back to HO. I've looked at a ton of layouts in both scales. With my bifocals I'm good enough to probably go to Z Scale...I wasn't aware that there were serious electric and conductivity problems in N Scale that don't also exist in HO. I am electrically gifted, if you will, been doin' ham radio and working on and designing circuits for decades.
> 
> ...


 I'm 67 and still like N scale. Eyesight not what it once was; but with glasses, and an Optivisor, I can still enjoy it. Hands shake a bit, but I can still steady them. Many structures on my layout and all the turnouts, are scratchbuilt. Being older doesn't mean you have to go G scale.

Traction Fan


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*NICE* work, Traction Fan!! :appl:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Whatever heats your chili*



Old Dude said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Atlas Prepackaged layouts? I have been looking at the N Scale NTT-8 Southside Valley...now, before all of you jump in my chili, I'm older than dirt, don't want to mess with Flextrack, love to run trains...and this could very well be my last layout. Room is at a premium. The layout looks interesting. These things are not cheap, so I really want some valid input before I make the output. If you have done this, let me know what you think. The table is already built and I'm ready to order. Thanks. Dave


 Old Dude;

I'm sorry I can't give you the information you want, but I'm curious about what constitutes a "prepackaged layout". Is it one of those things with a molded plastic shell serving as track support and scenery? Just curious. I haven't seen one of those ready made railroads in many years. As for "stepping in your chili" by criticizing your choice of layout; that's no ones business but your own. Whatever works for you is the right choice!

Enjoy;

Traction Fan


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I bought a "ready to run" layout. BIG MISTAKE!! Had to redo all the track and track beds. Your idea sounds much easier. Wish I had gone that way. At 65, I guess I am now the age of dirt, and still enjoy N scale. Rerailer tracks are a must!!

When soldering track, try to solder on the outside of the rails to prevent bumps on the inside, which cars and locos hate.


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Track*

The "prepackaged" I am taking about is just track. If you glance at the Atlas website, it's all there. Sorry I mentioned it. I shall move on. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

If anyone is still watching this thread, Atlas seems to sell "kits" containing all the Atlas products you need to build the layouts in their two n-scale books. I have a 1980's "brochure" that shows the layouts without names, and the layouts with names are from a book written by John Armstrong and published by Atlas. I think that is what he is talking about.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, Old Dude hasn't been back since the beginning of March so looks like he's a 'drive by poster'. 

Peco also do a very good N gauge plans book with landscaping tips although it's angled more towards UK prototype.


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm still here, honest. Just been one heck of a six months and I never want to go through that again. Ever. I do appreciate your patience. I just finished ...well, almost...a new table/bench and am ready to go. Atlas or Peco? I have long ....since meeting my English wife....wanted to model a UK section. Even went into a couple of shops in England looking and asking a zillion questions. It's doable, but getting specific Class locos for what I want is very difficult. Many are diesel rail cars - 2 unit vehicles that tote passengers around the rural areas between cities. For example Cambridge and Ipswich. The logistics alone is tough. I hope to make it look like the section between Newmarket and Bury St. Edmunds. The East Anglia area is rich in history and rail history.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's great. You're a very brave man taking on a UK project from the US. What you're suggesting is indeed very doable. I don't know why you think it's very difficult getting the correct diesel rail cars (or DMUs as they call them). This class is well catered for in OO & N. If by logistics you mean ordering from the UK it should be quite easy, if I can get stuff in West Africa you shouldn't have a problem. Try http://www.ehattons.com they deliver worldwide plus they have some secondhand stuff too.


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

Dynamite. Thanks so much. I've ridden in dozens of them, old and new. eHattons is really great. Nice to see the old Class 37s. I actually saw one running a while back. Dirty, rusty, sounded like a combination of a trash truck and a cement mixer, but it was pulling three hoppers of scrap. Definitely fit the description of a Thrasher. Very optimistic now. I think my pike will be too small to support Class 66s, but a lot of the yard mules will be just perfect. Last DMU (DRC) I was on was a single, from Cambridge to Newmarket to near Mildenhall. I think it was a Class 156. The engineer - driver if you will - let me come up and stand nearby as we zoomed (45 mph) across the countryside. Certainly appreciate your help. Cheers, Dave.


----------

